# Can you identify this song in an outdoor haunt video?



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I taped a song walking thru a scare zone. Shazam and other apps don't know what it is. Maybe because it has ambient noise like fog machines and people's voices. Even a pro DJ didn't know. And I know a lot of music. It has a Tom Waits feel to it. But it's not Tom Waits. Although Kings Island Haunt has used Tom Waits songs. It's not a custom song because the park doesn't record them besides a Halloween parade song.






Fyi This is posted in this forum because it's about Audio not HalloWeekends. It's incidental it's at the event. So if mods could keep it here that would help. Thanx.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry, don't know the piece.
How about asking the people at the scare-zone itself?


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanx for the reply! I don't know any of them anymore unfortunately. The original ones quit. They did it for more than 15 years. They had enough of it. So I don't know anyone on the inside anymore apart from the live shows. If I run into the former head Screamster he'll say " not my problem." lol (you'd have to know him. It's an inside joke. He's also a maintenance supervisor ; ) 

The only ones who might know are the techs. I know where they're at in the zone most of the time. It's not proper to bother them unless they're out fixing a fog machine. Then they're fair game ; 

If any one guesses the song they win a giant stuffed gorilla they can't possibly fit in to their car from the bounce-a-ball game lol just kidding. it costs about $40 before you actually win one in the main midway games! I know because my nephew 'won' one ;


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

ask a real dj? 

Dr. Steel - Bogeyman Boogie

this clip is live, you want the album version






album version starts at 10:47


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice ^v^ I'll list the name of the song in the video description and give you credit ; And add the name to the thumbnail even though I'm not in the business of promoting music it's only fair to note who it is.

I actually did ask a friend who performed at Cedar Point's Halloweekends for 15 years in a band and DJ'd the parade. He's been in so many bands similar to this I can't count. He DJ'd at the Andy Warhol Museum with his Zombotron (a MacBook hooked up to a 1TB HD behind a cool contraption. He has an off-beat radio show in Pittsburgh. I was really surprised he didn't know. This is the type of act that's up his alley. I won't hold it against him lol

My videos of his Graveyard Rockers is below when they were at CPHW fwiw. A lady in the band is the wife of one of the guitarists (not the one pictures in the video below). She dated Trent Reznor for a while before they were married. She said she traded up to a family man lol He's been to over 350 concerts. He took his little girl to see the Stones then a Taylor Swift concert. I asked him if the line to the Mens' room was short fro that one. He said very lol

Two bands I was turned onto by Zombo's friends were Ding Dong Devils and Los Straightjackets.

I did some mashups last night to the Skeleton Crew Cirque-style show a DJ will appreciate. I did a 100(!) song mashup to the All Wheels Extreme summer stunt show in reverse. I can't possibly share all of it on youtube because of the copyright bonanza. It's quite a variety of music and sound effects. I'm uploading the comedy section in reverse to the Yakety Sax Benny Hill chase music. It's incredible how my entire 22m 50s video syncs. Pink Floyd and Wizard of Oz have nothing on it lol iMovie and a MacBook Pro Retina make it pretty easy to play around. So I have quite the musical knowledge also. Now I can add one more ;

Thanx again!


----------

